# From Your Window



## kalmkidd (Feb 14, 2011)

seen this on another forum. basically you choose any window in your home and take a photo from it. day or night or what it is doesn't matter. im at work till 7am but wanted to make this now before i forgot. i will have mine up in the am. hope a bunch of you chime in.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Feb 14, 2011)

You're going to force me to wash a window, aren't you?  Honey, is that you?


----------



## kalmkidd (Feb 14, 2011)

~Stella~ said:


> You're going to force me to wash a window, aren't you?  Honey, is that you?



just open the window lmao


----------



## rbraden (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll play.  This was taken thru my patio door (close enough to a window I hope).  From a couple months ago...


----------



## Capeesh (Oct 25, 2011)

From my bedroom window the other day !!!!!!


----------

